

Dash: A free dashboard for your websites, github, weather, news, whatever - scottoreilly
https://www.thedash.com

======
madeofpalk
Side note: The weather shows for Sydney, Australia in fahrenheit, but they use
celsius.

(The time is also 1 hour behind Washington DC though, so I guess that would
explain it.)

~~~
scottoreilly
Ah, good catch with the weather screenshot! The good news is that there's a
widget setting where you can change between fahrenheit and celsius.

------
gregd
This looks fantastic. I won't sign up because I don't see pricing info
ANYWHERE.

~~~
scottoreilly
Sorry about that. It's free for one private dashboard and unlimited public
dashboards. Pro accounts are $99 per year for unlimited everything.

We'll be sure to get a publicly accessible pricing page up ASAP.

------
jusob
it could be great replacement to iGoogle which is going away very soon. But
more widgets would be needed. BTW, having custom IFRAMES would be great.

~~~
scottoreilly
You can up-vote the IFRAME thing here:
[http://support.thedash.com/forums/226177-suggestions/suggest...](http://support.thedash.com/forums/226177-suggestions/suggestions/4796273-create-
a-widget-for-arbitrary-html)

------
IceyEC
I don't appreciate that you are jacking my ⌘-t

~~~
scottoreilly
That's no good. We'll fix that.

